# Some pretty major errors in my medical reports!



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

So I gathered a bunch of records to send to the second opinion doctor.

So my follow up US (checking neck and lymph nodes) said I was POST thyroidectomy-- um no, not at all. They were looking around in there and couldn't TELL????

Then the new doctor asked me to get the results from the GEC-- so I asked. Well lo and behold, they never sent the sample. The report clearly said that they did, but now they say they didn't and so no test was done.

WHAT THE HECK?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Go to your 2nd opinion - which sounds to be more of a 1st opinion.

You've done alot of research so you will know better questions to ask and also what labs to insist on.

I just got my records for a matter not related to thyroid and was simply amazed to the inaccuracies of the office visits. Sad - but unfortunately a result of doctors being rushed to see patients in order to make a decent living - sarcasm in case anybody missed that 

And to think we let them operate on people. :sick0012:


----------

